# Kindle 4 (No news, don't get excited)



## YouSir (Jun 1, 2011)

I fucking love my Kindle 3, rate it as the best gadget I've ever owned - it does exactly what it's supposed to with a minimum of fuss and doesn't dick around (much) with unnecessary distractions. But there's bound to be another model released so what, if anything, could actually be improved about it? Quick Google brings up stuff about touch screen, better internet, colour and back-lighting but barring the last one I don't really see the point of any of them - it's an eBook reader after all, adding anything tablet-like to it would just be a distraction I don't want when I'm reading a book. So what would actually be useful? Just about the only thing I could think off which would actually improve the reading side of things is a proper encyclopedia function along side the dictionary, but that's probably because I don't have the 3G version and so can't just Wiki things.

So, out of idle curiosity, any ideas for making it better?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Make it easier to sort stuff into folders - If you could do this on the PC it would be handy.

A version without a keyboard - I don't think I've used the one on mine.

Better PDF support - I always convert them, but would be nice not to have to.

A tougher water resistant version I'd be happy to take to the beach.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not sure i'd want it back lit. That would make it like reading a computer screen
The one thing that every one does to it, when I show it to new users, is to try and use it like a touch screen. I guess being touch screen would use up a lot of power though.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> A tougher water resistant version I'd be happy to take to the beach.


 
oh, yeah. that too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2011)

the whole ad support thing looks bad


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Things I'd like in Kindle 4:

> Faster screen refresh
> Better folder organisation
> Longer battery life, oh wait a month is actually fine!
> Cheaper, if they can get the wifi version down to £99 that'd be great
> Not really about the device but cheaper bloody books! It's a rip off eBooks being the same price as physical copies....

Things I wouldn't want to see:

> touchscreen
> apps and it becoming iPad like


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2011)

so basically you want a £99 tablet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Make it easier to sort stuff into folders - If you could do this on the PC it would be handy.
> 
> A version without a keyboard - I don't think I've used the one on mine.
> 
> ...



Nah keep the keyboard, I use mine all the time... 



joustmaster said:


> I'm not sure i'd want it back lit. That would make it like reading a computer screen
> The one thing that every one does to it, when I show it to new users, is to try and use it like a touch screen. I guess being touch screen would use up a lot of power though.



Yep, no backlight needed. Keep it paper like and free of distraction...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> so basically you want a £99 tablet?


 
Erm?



> Things I wouldn't want to see:
> 
> > touchscreen
> > apps and it becoming iPad like


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Things I'd like in Kindle 4:
> 
> > Faster screen refresh
> > Better folder organisation
> ...


 
you can torrent ebooks. But even so, you aren't going to get a publisher to reduce ebook price to reflect the lack of physical ownership. The use value of a book isn't in its paper and print. This is why books get pulped and re-used. The printing costs are not relevant to use or exchange value.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2011)

a better way for searching for your books


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> you can torrent ebooks. But even so, you aren't going to get a publisher to reduce ebook price to reflect the lack of physical ownership. The use value of a book isn't in its paper and print. This is why books get pulped and re-used. The printing costs are not relevant to use or exchange value.


 
There's no saving to be made in shipping or printing? Doesn't seem likely tbh...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Erm?


 
 my mind is going dave  i can feel it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> my mind is going dave  i can feel it


 
Heh no probs.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 1, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> There's no saving to be made in shipping or printing? Doesn't seem likely tbh...


 
most print runs run at a loss and are partially recouped through pulping- publishers rely on the big names to cover the costs of moderately successful authors and duds. And books don't really get shipped so much anymore unless the destination lacks a decent press and net connection. Even when books were shipped they were high volume low return products that were practically ballast compared to the profitable things like perishable goods


----------



## Sunray (Jun 1, 2011)

Get rid of of nearly all the border and have the thing so small it fits in the fingers, buttons press in to the edge rather than down in the border.


----------

